# Meriweather Co., 1500 acres, 6 openings



## huntnanook (May 8, 2008)

Located between Greenville and Gay.  Well established trophy club for 19 years.  Select cut pines, new clear cuts, hardwood fingers along creeks.  Good road system.  22 total members.  Pin in board system.  $ 975.00 for year long lease.  Camp site w/ no power or water.  Great group of guy's
contacts:
Chris at huntnanook@aol.com
Vince at dvhuff@comcast.net


----------



## Blue Iron (May 8, 2008)

Sent you a PM


----------



## DeweyDuck (May 8, 2008)

Sent both of you a pm. Please respond asap.


----------



## bowcatmyers (May 13, 2008)

still any openings?


----------



## huntnanook (May 13, 2008)

sure all 6 are open but showing a couple of guy's sunday


----------



## SOUTHERN COONDOG (May 17, 2008)

Live About 25 Mins From Club. Is Coonhunted Allowed With This Lease.


----------



## huntnanook (May 19, 2008)

no, sorry


----------



## Hunter for life (May 19, 2008)

*Interested in Lease*

I would be interested in your club.  Still openings?   

Family membership?


----------



## vinceh (May 21, 2008)

Yes, we still have a couple of openings. We offer wife and kids memberships, your wife is a member and kids are members untill they are out of high school.


----------



## Hunter for life (May 21, 2008)

*Looks Good*

Sent you a PM

Like to take a look at it.


----------



## huntnanook (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm going down Sunday.  Be glad to show the property to anybody interested.
chris at huntnanook@aol.com


----------



## huntnanook (Jun 28, 2008)

still looking for members.  will be glad to show the property at any time   huntnanook@aol.com


----------

